# 37" LCD HDTV - $295 MIR at RS



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who said technology can't be beautiful?

This Syntax Olevia 37" TV features a high-quality, thin, flat panel LCD screen for crisp, clear and detailed images. With Super-IPS (In-Plane Switching) technology you get a wider, 178° viewing angle which delivers great images from a variety of room locations. The attractive black bezel frame will make a perfect addition to any home theater, plus this LCD is HDTV ready, has high-definition multimedia interface (HDMI) inputs for superior digital images and has included surround sound speakers. 








37" LCD screen
HDTV-ready in a 16:9 cinema-style widescreen format; also allows 4.3, panoramic and full-screen
Wide 178° horizontal/178° vertical viewing angle
1200:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio

Reg.: $1799.99 - $1499.99 (after rebate) 
Model: LT37HVS Catalog #: 55004461

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2154293&source=WM:HMPG_001:C:051211051211:1:V1
.
.
.


----------

